

A First Taste of InvokeDynamic - luckystrike
http://blog.headius.com/2008/09/first-taste-of-invokedynamic.html

======
shaunxcode
Best line in the article: "Dejected, Billy sulked away and became a Lisp
programmer, living forever in a land where data is code and code is data and
everyone eats butterscotches and rides unicorns. He was never seen nor heard
from again."

I hope billy recovers from his time spent with java trying to make a silk
purse out of a pigs ear.

------
hypermatt
Wheh its good news that jruby will get a lot faster, but that article went
straight over my head. Not enough coffee yet.

